# Illuminat Killing of Whitney Houston - FULL STORY exposed first: Marilyn Monroe



## TruthIsNeverToo (Feb 15, 2012)

*IIluminati Killing of Whitney Houston  HORRIBLE * FULL STORY *exposed worldwide first*

*Illuminati Killing of Whitney Houston - FULL STORY exposed worldwide first: Marilyn Monroe, Jacko, fake "execution" of counterfeit president "Obama", supervised ethnic civil war and end of USA*
_HORRIBLE TRUTH about Whitney Houston in the role of Marilyn Monroe (JFK, "Obama") and link to killing of Michael Jackson_

_*1. Murder of Whitney Houston part of same script (supervised ethnic civil war) as Murder of Michael Jackson*_

If you are puzzled by these "serious" "news" (1): "_Obama To Sing Opening Song At Whitney Houston Memorial Service With Bobby Brown_", released one day after "_Whitney Houston died 'in bathtub with sleeping pills nearby_" (2), a death staged as "_a surreal scene at Beverly Hilton hotel_" to "let the party go on below the body Whitney Houston" (3), then Google (4):
_Why illuminati terminated their icon Michael Jackson, alias Jacko - exposed worldwide_

Legit results are the words of LAST PROPHET MattMarriott from 2009, immediately after Jacko was executed. They reveal how that act was part (among other agendas) of setting the stage for the supervised ethnic civil war, following the scripted detonation of fake suicide bomber "Obama", to be stripped of his 44th title after being "exposed" as a criminal (5) and counterfeit president, leading to the proclamation of Hillary Clinton as the "real" 44th president, or in other words the successor of GW Bush.

_*2. Murder of Whitney Houston staged as remake of murder of Marilyn Monroe*_
The bathtub / sleeping pills detail in script is staged as a remake of the illuminati murder of Marilyn Monroe, exposed worldwide first and years later only by Last Prophet. (6)

The reason is the parallelism: the murder of Marilyn Monroe was one the last acts (and the *second most important involving Marilyn Monroe* (7)) setting the stage for the execution of president JFK. 
This time the murder is again the last act involving the illuminati murder of a black celebrity setting the stage for the fake execution of the illuminati actor playing the role of counterfeit president "Obama". 

_*Notes*_
(1) Obama To Sing Opening Song At Whitney Houston Memorial Service With Bobby Brown

(2) The bathtub / sleeping pills detail in script
Whitney Houston found dead in Beverly Hilton bathtub with sleeping pills nearby, reports claim | Metro.co.uk 

(3) Downstairs, Davis' extravagant party went on as planned, as investigators roamed the hotel lobby and women wearing designer ball gowns and men dressed in tuxedos shuffled by towards the red carpet.
Everyone wanted to know  ... why the party was still going on behind them amidst the tragedy and an active crime scene investigation.
Lieutenant Rosen said the private event was not interfering with their ongoing investigation and he was unaware of any requests to cancel the party.
A surreal scene at Beverly Hilton hotel - CBS News

(4) 
"Why illuminati terminated their icon Michael Jackson" - Google Search
Legit results:
Why illuminati terminated their icon Michael Jackson, alias Jacko - exposed worldwide - Forums of Pravda.Ru
Ethnic Civil War, Illuminati last tactic weapon

(5) google in quotes any of these sentences:
"Death" of "Amy Winehouse" alias "Lady Gaga" was an illuminati joke about the "Death" of "Osama Bin Laden" alias "Hussein Obama II" alias Barry Soetoro.
Execution" of "Obama" II, alias "Hussein" II (1) of the anti-Bible's Obamanation of Desolation, (after being sentenced to death penalty by Supreme Court) scheduled for --/--/2012 (2) (Genesis 2:2 of anti-Bible).

(6) Assassination of Marilyn Monroe exposed here worldwide first by Matt Marriott, 45 yrs - Christian Forums
Archived April 2009:
Internet Archive Wayback Machine

(7) As explained by Last Prophet in previous christianforums link, the most important act involving Marilyn Monroe setting the stage for the execution  of JFK was to blackmail her to play the role of "Happy Birthday, Mr. President" ...
[ame=http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iH3oOVKt0WI]Marilyn Monroe Happy Birthday Mr President - YouTube[/ame]
... to suggest to the american people that they had an affair.
That act took place six years before the most successful illuminati blackmail ever, in 1968, immediately following the murder of the LAST PROPHET of HOPE for the USA, RFK ...
True Prophet Robert F. Kennedy and the End of the United States: TRUE Prophet Robert F Kennedy and End of the USA - revealed worldwide first
... and postponing for 31 years the murder that sealed the acceptance the Mark of the Beast by the americans (JFK Jr).
Illuminati Murders: John F. Kennedy Jr murdered - FULL STORY exposed worldwide first by Matt Marriott, 10 years later 
All explained again worldwide first long ago and so far only by Last Prophet.


----------



## LA RAM FAN (Feb 15, 2012)

TruthIsNeverToo said:


> *IIluminati Killing of Whitney Houston  HORRIBLE * FULL STORY *exposed worldwide first*
> 
> *Illuminati Killing of Whitney Houston - FULL STORY exposed worldwide first: Marilyn Monroe, Jacko, fake "execution" of counterfeit president "Obama", supervised ethnic civil war and end of USA*
> _HORRIBLE TRUTH about Whitney Houston in the role of Marilyn Monroe (JFK, "Obama") and link to killing of Michael Jackson_
> ...



oaky Im confused by all that stuff you posted.Okay theres no doubt they murdered Marilyn and it was blamed on the kennedys but I cant buy it that Houston was murdered.Unlike Marilyn,she was washed up and a has been.makes perfect sense that she was maybe depressed and had an OD'D as a result.


----------



## TruthIsNeverToo (Feb 15, 2012)

and in the days/months/years  after the murder of  Princdess Diana it  was also obvious that the paparrazzi were responsible for the "accident", right?


*Satanic illuminati ritual murders from behind close doors in an ambulance parked in a barred street in Paris 1997 to above the big party at the Beverly Hilton 2012*
In 1997 it took two years to get the FULL STORY. (1)
In 2012 it took a few hours to get the FULL STORY. (2)
15 years later exposed first by one and the same, the VERY LAST PROPHET.
The Laws of End Times Reductionism at work. (3)

_*Notes *_
(1) Murder of Princess Diana and Prince William refusal to be King: The story of the photos of Diana after the crash, from August 1997 to July 2007
(2) see above
(3) End Times Reductionism - Google Search


----------



## hortysir (Feb 15, 2012)

"Lunatic Outpost"?




That explains it, right there


----------



## Obamerican (Feb 15, 2012)

9/11 inside job said:


> TruthIsNeverToo said:
> 
> 
> > *IIluminati Killing of Whitney Houston  HORRIBLE * FULL STORY *exposed worldwide first*
> ...


WOW!! Rimjob confused? Now that's some funny shit. Fucking moron.


----------



## Toro (Feb 15, 2012)

We don't kill celebrities.

Piss off.


----------



## Provocateur (Feb 15, 2012)

...itanimulli.com


----------



## BluesMistress (Feb 15, 2012)

WOW ~ I haven't seen anything this "Good" around here in a long while


----------

